# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Патч для Warcraft III 1.26 rus

## GHoSt444

add9jd.jpg
Патч для Warcraft III обсалютно на русском языке качайте хватит играть со старом патчем качайте новый

http://turbo.to/tksnh4aovbha.html

http://letitbit.net/download/86637.8...6a_Ru.zip.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/bo8xwnsgt

----------

